# Mitre Saw Station



## Rileysdad (Jun 4, 2009)

*Mitre Saw Station*

I saw Blankman's post on his mitre saw dust hood and thought I'd share my idea for a mitre saw station.

This one hangs on the wall by a french cleat. I built it in three sections: left and right fence sections and the center saw section. The saw is the DeWalt 12" dual bevel model (not a slider.)

I gave a lot of thought to whether the fence should be built on a platform or on the flat of the table. As you can see I chose the platform and I'm glad I did. I end up putting some cutoffs behind the fence because I figure I'll be needing them soon. If the fence was on the flat of the table, this stuff would be constantly in the way. It's just the way I work.

The dust is collected through a manifold. The bottom has a 6" hole for the D/C. The top has a 3 1/2" hole under the point that the table pivots and a 1/2" slot in front of the curved back. I thought that rather than try to collect dust through the dust port on the saw, I'd just let it blow onto the back and collect it at the bottom. I works pretty well. I'd guess about 85% of the dust gets sucked up. The D/C is a 5 hp ClearVue Cyclone with 6" PVC to the saw (about 20' run to the saw.)



Here's the SketchUp file for this project:

http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/details?mid=aaebe18b2eefbebe3adcdc9d878a309a


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Rileysdad said:


> *Mitre Saw Station*
> 
> I saw Blankman's post on his mitre saw dust hood and thought I'd share my idea for a mitre saw station.
> 
> ...


Nice dust collection for you miter saw. I like the Kreg stops also. I use them on my miter station and find them to be very accurate.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Rileysdad said:


> *Mitre Saw Station*
> 
> I saw Blankman's post on his mitre saw dust hood and thought I'd share my idea for a mitre saw station.
> 
> ...


Neat idea!


----------

